# reverse parking sensor suggestions



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

my sister just picked up a 2010 nissan sentra but they did not offer a reverse parking sensor system from the factory. anyone have any experience with them that could suggest a quality aftermarket kit to buy? i have installed several of these in my time but they have all been factory systems from donor cars.


----------

